#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  Tezpur University Tezpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*Tezpur University, Tezpur*

*Tezpur University** Tezpur Year of Establishment:* 1994.


*Tezpur University** Tezpur* *Affiliation:* Deemed University.


*Tezpur University** Tezpur* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*Tezpur University** Tezpur* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
37608

*OPPH*
362567

*OB*
39779

*OBPH*
NA

*SC*
129551

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
171167

*STPH*
422693





*Tezpur University** Tezpur Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical Engineering
*Tezpur University** Tezpur Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 28,138/- Per Year.

*Tezpur University** Tezpur Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 6,100/- Per Year Excluding Mess Fee.

*Tezpur University** Tezpur Engineering Placements 2012:*
The following companies recruited students from TU during 2012 
AccentureAsian PaintsAxis BankCalcom CementColgate PamoliveCPM India Sales & MarketingDY 365Exilant TechnologiesExport-Import Bank of IndiaFood Corporation of IndiaHB EntertainmentHDFC BankHuewei TechnologiesIntelligence BureauICICI BankIndian Air ForceIndian ArmyDY 365Oil IndiaMahindra SatyamNERAMCNews LiveNorthern TrustParamount AdvertisingPradanReserve Bank of IndiaState Bank of IndiaSoma EnterpriseSony IndiaSyntelTCSTech MahindraUnited Bank of IndiaZaloni Technologies
*Tezpur University** Tezpur Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* Tezpur University was established by an Act of Parliament in  1994. The objects of this Central University as envisaged in the statutes are that it shall strive to offer employment oriented and interdisciplinary courses to meet the regional to national aspirations and the development of the state of Assam and also offer courses and promote research in areas which are of special and direct relevance to the region and in the emerging areas in Science and Technology


*Central library:*  The Central Library, Tezpur University was established in 1994 along with the establishment of the University. The library holds 50082 volumes of print documents and subscribed 1011 titles of current journals (print 233, online 778) and one databases through INDEST-AICTE Consortium and other publishers. The UGC-Infonet Consortia of INFLIBNET Center is providing access facility to 7167 e-journals and ten databases. The library also holds 81 VCDs and more then 1200 CDs scattering to different thought contents. Library users can access book database, theses database, journal database, e-journals and other e-resources from any terminal within the University campus.

*Tezpur University** Tezpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:*The University has separate hostels for boys and girls adequate to accommodate all students and scholars.

*Tezpur University** Tezpur Address:* Tezpur University Napaam, Tezpur Sonitpur, Assam -784 028, India.

*Tezpur University** Tezpur Campus Virtual Tour:*









  Similar Threads: School of engineering,Tezpur University btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities K L University, btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities ITM University- 2013  btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities MATS University btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Dr. C. V. Raman University btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

